
On finding a cofounder: what is the likelihood that people will like your idea AND your proposed implementation technologies? - amichail

======
zaidf
I don't know of what use it is to guess the "likelihood" of something such as
this.

The way it works with us is I usually make the technical decisions with my
tech partner in my mind. Yes there are times we run into disagreements but
they are discussed and resolved UNLESS you make disagreements a personal thing
in which case you might as well part ways with your team.

------
zkinion
I think theres plenty of people out there who want to be part of a startup,
but hav no idea whatsoever, or have just vague/pipe dream ideas about starting
a company.

Right now I just need a really good flash developer, and maybe another super
tech if they could contribute alot. I haven't been able to find one yet, but
still have a few leads..

------
whacked_new
I think it is dangerous to expect a cofounder to be a yes-man. You are
probably better off without a cofounder at all. I'd imagine a good partner
would complement your ability, and provide interpretation from a different
angle.

------
amichail
There are many different ways to build a web app and this can present a
significant hurdle to finding cofounders. After all, some may like your idea
but hate your choice of implementation technologies.

~~~
jkush
I think what's important is that you agree on WHAT you will build.

